# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Отключение значка "общего доступа" на съёмном носителе

## MGXMaster

Добрый день! 
Имеется флешка, допустим E:/, к которой открыт доступ по сети.
В компьютере она отображается со значком общего доступа (два человечка в левом нижнем углу).
Есть ли возможность убрать только этот значок, оставив доступ к флешке?
Т.е. она должна выглядеть как не расшаренная, но доступ по сети к ней должен остаться.

В ос windows xp и ниже значок синей руки убирался отключением одного параметра в реестре.
Как быть в ос выше windows 7?

----------


## NuckWrork

Браво, мне кажется это блестящая идея

----------


## Skyler

Так нужно ограничить доступ к редактированию, но оставить возможность чтения файлов как я понял? 
Открываем свойства этой папки, в разделе "доступ" выбираем строку "расширенная настройка", там выбираем "разрешения", далее "разрешения для группы", а там уже выбираем доступ "полный доступ"/"изменение"/"чтение".

----------

